# London Bridges challenge



## Stitch147 (Jul 23, 2019)

I've signed up again to do the Diabetes UK London Bridges challenge at the end of September. 10 miles and 12 bridges. This will be my 4th time doing it.
I'll be walking alone this year as my mate I normally do it with is away.
Anyone else signed up this year?


----------



## Grannylorraine (Jul 23, 2019)

I haven't signed up, but if you want company I will come and do it with you providing I am not on holiday.  Although it is a walk, it will give me an idea of how much training I will need to do to run a 1/2 marathon.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Jul 23, 2019)

Checked the date and I am back, so let me know if you want company, I won't be offended if you would rather do it on your own.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jul 23, 2019)

Grannylorraine said:


> Checked the date and I am back, so let me know if you want company, I won't be offended if you would rather do it on your own.


That would be great Lorraine. I've chosen the 10am start to allow time to get to Battersea for the start.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Jul 23, 2019)

All signed up for the 10am start.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jul 23, 2019)

Grannylorraine said:


> All signed up for the 10am start.


Yay! We'll sort out meeting up a bit nearer the date.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Jul 24, 2019)

Stitch147 said:


> Yay! We'll sort out meeting up a bit nearer the date.


Yes, I can always drive over to Shenfield and a get on the same train as you, assuming the train you will be on stops at Shenfield  Especially as the c2c line through Chafford is only a 1/2 hourly service and I still need to drive to station.  But as you say we can arrange that in the week leading up to the walk.


----------



## grovesy (Jul 24, 2019)

Hope you both enjoy.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Jul 24, 2019)

Thank you


----------



## Stitch147 (Jul 24, 2019)

Grannylorraine said:


> Yes, I can always drive over to Shenfield and a get on the same train as you, assuming the train you will be on stops at Shenfield  Especially as the c2c line through Chafford is only a 1/2 hourly service and I still need to drive to station.  But as you say we can arrange that in the week leading up to the walk.


I'll have to check trains nearer the time as there may be engineering works. If there is I'll have to use C2C.


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 29, 2019)

We done it. 2 hours 40 minutes. It stayed mostly dry. Little bit of drizzle towards the end. @Grannylorraine 
Start line selfie.
 

Finish line selfie.


----------



## grovesy (Sep 29, 2019)

Well done to you both.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Sep 29, 2019)

Had a lovely time with Doing this with @Stitch147 .  Hope her ears have recovered.  Just started to rain as I came out of station so ran the mile or so home.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 29, 2019)

Brilliant! Well done ladies!


----------



## Ditto (Sep 29, 2019)

I can't tell you how impressed I am, well done yous.  The meet-up arrangements alone would have stopped me in my tracks. Kudos.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Sep 30, 2019)

How are you feeling this morning @Stitch147, I am fine and walked up the stairs 5 times after getting home yesterday.  Did sucumb to some oreo ice cream though, but my excuse was I needed the energy.


----------



## Flower (Sep 30, 2019)

Brilliant walking you two @Stitch147 and @Grannylorraine


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 30, 2019)

Grannylorraine said:


> How are you feeling this morning @Stitch147, I am fine and walked up the stairs 5 times after getting home yesterday.  Did sucumb to some oreo ice cream though, but my excuse was I needed the energy.


Not too bad, until I knelt on the floor at work to help rearrange stock and then had to get up! Lol


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 30, 2019)

Well done guys! You are inspirational!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 30, 2019)

Fantastic achievement! Well done both of you. Inspirational stuff


----------

